# My hybrid Motoro Stingray, Motoro ray and RTG*update*



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have had her for 1 month now! I got her from David a fellow member, she is awesome and doing very well!!
She eats anything I give her lol I mainly feed her shrimp and sinking carnivore pellets and sinking omega one cichlid pellets.
She is in a 210g tank with smooth pebbles and two fx5's I have a red devil in there right now, because David had it in with her so I just went with it! The red devil seems to protect her, I have a young flowerhorn in there with her around 4 months old! I purchased from Rick! He doesn't bother her at all, if he go's near her the rd puts the run on the flowerhorn! Also there's a 10" rtc in there he stays on his half of the tank lol. going to try adding more of my other fish later on waiting for her to grow a bit.
Thank you for looking any suggestions on tank mates or stingrays in general are appreciated!






her name is Raylene she is about 6" around






His name is Macklemore He is about 6" long

sorry for pic quality from Iphone


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that hybrid marble looks awesome with those pattern. 

Just keep an eye out on those cichlids. When the ray is larger, not a problem. Those cichlids might snap one day and tore up your small ray.

Try some SA cichlids; pike, bigger geo., arawana, gar, etc for tankmates.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Great thank you Charles! I appreciate the comments! What is the growth rate of a ray? how long before she's at a safe size to defend herself?

Thanks again to David for doing such a amazing job with this Stingray! She was eating and active the same day I brought her home! and eats like a pig!!
I can't wait for a male Stingray now from David!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Anybody know the growth rate of a stingray?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

fast lol  Ive got 2 of the hybrids from david as well you can almost notice growth every day. My Discus seem pretty happy being tank mates


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the first hybrid I create so hope you guys keep update with pics so I know how they turn out.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes you bet David I love her (stingray) she is so cool! can't wait for a male from you! or if anyone bought a male hybrid from David I'll buy him and pay extra lol!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice hybrid. They will continue to morph as they age. Thats the cool thing about keeping hybrid rays!

Here is the father of your hybrid when he was just a pup himself at 6 inch!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool very nice thank you for sharing that with me she looks like her Dad lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

wow one of my pups looks exactly like that


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> wow one of my pups looks exactly like that


Awesome! Hybrids are cool because they change pattern as they get older. That's the fun of owning one!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the same hybrid a few months after I sold him to a guy in Victoria. The ray was then shipped back to Vancouver and then now resides in Regina, Saskatchewan. But before all this travelling, the hybrid was originally from Thailand in 2010! lol. So cool story that you guys have his pups.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> wow one of my pups looks exactly like that


i know its the one I decide to keep too but your male die on you. I only have 2 male from 7 pups and both male look like Mom but one died and one sold to a new member on here.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea i still have no explanation for that death very sad 



hondas3000 said:


> i know its the one I decide to keep too but your male die on you. I only have 2 male from 7 pups and both male look like Mom but one died and one sold to a new member on here.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

That is sad I would be so upset if anything happened to my girl (stingray)


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hows the ray mrbob


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Good! still eating like a pig not has energetic has I thought she should be? but when startled she sure moves lol!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice update!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I need better pics . They sure don't turn out like Mom at all. I got to say they are not ugly duckling like motoro MOM .


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

**update* on my hybrid stingray!!*

*update*

more pics also raylene has a friend! a male motoro! she is so happy now that she has friend!! wow a complete 360 she eats better more energetic! very awesome!! hopefully better pics For you David LOL


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, I will have some more pups soon just don't know if there is any male yet .


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I think 3 stingrays would be to much for a 210g? or you think would be ok i would really want another one of your pups (male) But if to risky in my 210g for 3 I won't do it!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

mrbob said:


> I think 3 stingrays would be to much for a 210g? or you think would be ok i would really want another one of your pups (male) But if to risky in my 210g for 3 I won't do it!


Even one is already too much if it is only 24" width. My 18" marble is by herself in 180g now and not much room for her to swim. Time to build a mega tank heheheh


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yea wish I had room LOL thats what I figured better stop then!! may be a 300g in plan for future LOL Thanks David!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Update on my rays getting big! female keeps hurting her disk took out all wood still happened, cant see anything to explain it? only thing maybe is that she go's up to plugged bulk head plugs and pumps up and down all day! no problem no infection or anything do 50% w/c every 4 days! she measures 12" round not including tail!!

Oh yea they eat like pigs!!

This update for my friend Jason!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice and healthy. Do you have a male in there? or perhaps is the other ray that is biting her. I don't think the bulk head can do damage.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea the other one is a male they get along good no biting that I can see watching carefully? she does get a very strong pumping motion going when she pumps the bulk head? maybe I should divide for awhile and see what happens? so far what I see is the female is the boss? she is bigger!! 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like your right Charles I saw the male on top of her tonight and she was freaking out to get away! should I just try a divider for awhile or just wait I dont want her to get infection or anything?


----------

